# IELTS Re-evaluation for reading



## avidforumer (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi,

I have scored below in IELTS paper:

Reading - 6.5, Writing - 7.5 , Listening - 7.5, Speaking - 7.5

I need 7 in each of 4 - RWLS to apply for australian visa to complete 60 points

I had below queries

1) Should i go for re-test( giving IELTS paper once again) or re-evaluation of reading.
2) How high are chances of getting 0.5 marks more in reading on re-evaluation ?
( Has anyone ever got this done ?)
3) How long does it take for re-evaluation result to come ?

Thanks in advance.

Avidforumer


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

avidforumer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have scored below in IELTS paper:
> 
> ...


*Hello Avidforumer,*

I am of the opinion, that you should take the test again and improve your score.

Improving your score by 0.5 bands should be relatively easy to accomplish.

With particular reference to the reading test, You may write your answers on the question paper but must transfer them to the answer sheet before the end of the test. 

I understand that the answer sheet is scanned by a computer and your score is computed.

Unless the computer made a mistake, which I think is likely to be a rare occurrence. There is not much room for error...

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding
*


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,

I scored R-9, L-7.5,W6.5 and S-7 in IELTS and applied for revaluation with a hope to get additional .5 in writing but they increased .5 in speaking and refunded by money. I found a strange thing in the new TRF form.. 

My Writing examiner # was same in new and old TRF and speaking examiner # was changed.
I wrote an email to British Council and they said, if there is any change in the score then only they print the new examiner number else they keep the examiner # same.


Is there any one in the forum who can validate this point looking at Old and new TRF they have if applied for reval?


----------



## austrotter (May 11, 2013)

write again mate.. save some money. The only plausible positive outcomes can be expected for Writing and Speaking (subjective sections) by a margin of 0.5.

Hope that helps.. and IELTS is doable !


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

same opinion, appear again...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

icriding said:


> *Hello Avidforumer,*
> 
> I am of the opinion, that you should take the test again and improve your score.
> 
> ...


Yes it happened before and Reading score was revised upto as far as 1.0 ... like 6.5 going upto 7.5 ... However, these are rare occurrences.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

I have applied for revaluation last week, hope to get .5 more in reading


----------



## avidforumer (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone who took out time to reply to my query.

Your feedback has helped me arrive at a decision to reappear rather than go for re-evaluation 

- AvidForumer


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I scored R-9, L-7.5,W6.5 and S-7 in IELTS and applied for revaluation with a hope to get additional .5 in writing but they increased .5 in speaking and refunded by money. I found a strange thing in the new TRF form..
> 
> ...


Dude I have also applied for Reval and got increase of 0.5 in writing.
My writing examiner number changed but speaking remained same.

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Expat Forum


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

srikar said:


> Dude I have also applied for Reval and got increase of 0.5 in writing.
> My writing examiner number changed but speaking remained same.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Expat Forum


Thanks for the update!! Appreciate that.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Revalution in reading*

Dear i want to ask you an urgent question i was left with 0.5 mark in reading and for me this part was the most easy and best done by me ..............I got good band in other section which were moderate ...........Should i go for Reevaluation .whats ur experience


0z_dream said:


> I have applied for revaluation last week, hope to get .5 more in reading


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Confused*

Dear i want to ask you an urgent question i was left with 0.5 mark in reading and for me this part was the most easy and best done by me ..............I got good band in other section which were moderate ...........Should i go for Reevaluation .whats ur experience


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Jamaloo said:


> Dear i want to ask you an urgent question i was left with 0.5 mark in reading and for me this part was the most easy and best done by me ..............I got good band in other section which were moderate ...........Should i go for Reevaluation .whats ur experience


Since this is an objective test, the answer can be either wrong or right. So no need to go for rechecking.


----------

